# Describe your first impression of Drag X



## VOOPOO (6/5/20)

3 words to describe your first impression of NEW DRAG X Mod,it would be_________

Comment below!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/5/20)

Sexy, perfection, compact

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Largo (7/5/20)

Next great surprise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

I want one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (8/5/20)

Good looking device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

Yaaaay another Podmod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (10/5/20)

Absolute awesomeness 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

